# Replacing factory suspension



## Mquintana97 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hello everyone I’m currently looking at replacing my factory suspension on my 06 gto 57k miles The original owner I bought the vehicle from lowered the car with eboch springs on factory suspension I have noticed that the ride is pretty harsh especially on bumpy roads I was just wondering what you guys recommend is there a kit that comes with everything or do I have to buy stuff separate ? I want to try to keep the lowered look if possible I was looking at koni struts and shocks But I was reading and I know a whole lot of components need to be changed in the factory suspension Can anybody give me any recommendations on kits that sell everything or close to everything and what are you guys currently using for your suspension ?


----------

